# كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مختر أم لا؟؟؟؟



## khader10 (29 يناير 2009)

كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً ؟ 
افتح قائمة (Start) ومنها اختر أمر (Run)،
أكتب التالي:
system.ini

ثم اضغط enter

سوف تظهر لك صفحة مفكرة وبها اسطر مثل التالية :

EGA80WOA.FON= EGA80850.FON
EGA40WOA.FON= EGA40850.FON
CGA80WOA.FON= CGA80850.FON
CGA40WOA.FON= CGA40850.FON
اذا ظهر رقم 850
فهذا يعني بان جهازك سليم 100/100 ولم يتم اختراقه ابدآ.


أما أذا ظهر لك WOA :
EGA80WOA.FON= EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON= EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON= CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON= CGA40WOA.FON
يعني جهازك فيه ملفات تجسس ويتم اختراقه بسهولة


----------



## khader10 (29 يناير 2009)

أريد ان أوضح لكم بالألوان:
*[كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً ؟ *
افتح قائمة *(Start)* ومنها اختر أمر *(Run)*،
أكتب التالي:
*system.ini*

ثم اضغط *enter*

سوف تظهر لك صفحة مفكرة وبها اسطر مثل التالية :

EGA80WOA.FON= EGA80850.FON
EGA40WOA.FON= EGA40850.FON
CGA80WOA.FON= CGA80850.FON
CGA40WOA.FON= CGA40850.FON
اذا ظهر رقم 850
فهذا يعني بان جهازك سليم 100/100 ولم يتم اختراقه ابدآ.


أما أذا ظهر لك WOA :
EGA80WOA.FON= EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON= EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON= CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON= CGA40WOA.FON
يعني جهازك فيه ملفات تجسس ويتم اختراقه بسهولة

*مع جزيل الشكر والإحترام أخوكم KHADER10*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا اخى على المعلومة الرائعة دى
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا رب ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا khader10​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا khader10


----------



## tonylovejesus (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرررا 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على المعلومه

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lovely dove (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك كتير علي المعلومة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس يا khader10​


----------



## gerglys (20 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا وجارى التجربه​*


----------

